# Hublot classic fusion fake or real?



## Zorgen (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

I really don't know ANYTHING about watches. My father's nephew from Iran recently visited us(we live in the Netherlands). One day he looked at my wrist and asked if I had a watch? I said no, but I'm planning to buy one. He then removed his watch from his wrist and said that I should have his. He told me it was made in Switzerland and all kind of details I did not get.

When I looked for the brand on the internet, I realized this is an expensive brand. Personally, I think it must be fake. I can't imagine anyone giving away such an expensive watch just like that. However, my parents say he wouldn't lie about it. Then again, he could've easily bought a fake without realizing it himself.

All in all, I hope you guys can help me out and tell me whether it is a fake or not.

Below are some pictures:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, tell me why we got two 01/76 ?????????


----------



## Zorgen (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I have absolutely no idea what you're trying to say..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I am trying to say that it is impossible to have two genuine Hublot with the same limitation 01/76. FAKE that's what I am saying. Thread closed.


----------

